# vos avis sur un lecteur graveur externe



## PDD (26 Août 2013)

Je voudrais acheter un lecteur-graveur externe pour mon MBPR. Je trouve celui d'Apple assez cher et non utilisable sur PC. Le "SAMSUNG  Graveur DVD Externe 8X - SE-S084B" est il toujours d'actualité ou dépassé avec l'USB3 du Rétina? J'ai TOAST sur mon Mac. Merci de vos avis éclairés.


----------



## brunnno (26 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

je ne pense pas qu'il y ait des lecteurs CD/DVD externes qui utilisent l'USB3...
De toute façon, dans tous les cas l'USB2 est suffisant


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2013)

Perso, outre un DVR-110B monté dans un boîtier Fw400, j'utilise un Samsung SE218, USB2 (mais compatible USB3), qui me donne toute satisfaction et est nettement plus pratique à transporter avec le MBP (il a à peu de chose près le même encombrement qu'un boîtier "crystal" deDVD).


----------



## PDD (27 Août 2013)

Je viens de commander un "SAMSUNG Graveur DVD externe slim SE-208DB/TSBS" pour 30 euros livraison domicile chez Pixmania.
Amicalement à tous.


----------



## PDD (30 Août 2013)

J'ai reçu le lecteur graveur Samsung SE-208DB. Il lit les CD et les DVD par simple connexion USB sans avoir importé de programme pour la liaison. Par contre mon TOAST 8 ne parvient pas à faire une copie. Il semble la faire, il finit par indiquer que la copie est faite et que je peux éjecter le disque (dans mon essais un CD-R) mais il n'y a rien de lisible sur la copie. Merci si on peut m'aider, est-ce le CD qui n'est pas compatible ou faut il un autre programme de copie.
Amicalement à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

PDD a dit:


> J'ai reçu le lecteur graveur Samsung SE-208DB. Il lit les CD et les DVD par simple connexion USB sans avoir importé de programme pour la liaison. Par contre mon TOAST 8 ne parvient pas à faire une copie. Il semble la faire, il finit par indiquer que la copie est faite et que je peux éjecter le disque (dans mon essais un CD-R) mais il n'y a rien de lisible sur la copie. Merci si on peut m'aider, est-ce le CD qui n'est pas compatible ou faut il un autre programme de copie.
> Amicalement à tous.



Alors, le graveur a un défaut, à priori ! Au lieu d'éjecter le disque, tu as laissé faire la vérification ?


----------



## PDD (30 Août 2013)

Il ne m'a pas proposé de faire la vérification, je vais bien le revérifier... Ce qui me semble curieux c'est que le graveur d'origine de l'utilitaire de disque ne semble pas réagir au graveur.
Je viens de réessayer, Toast 8 fait tout normalement mais ne propose pas la vérification quand il a terminé. Il n'y a rien sur le disque CD-R à la fin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

Bon, alors, pour commencer, pour les essais, fais les avec un CD-RW, pas des CD-R, sinon, ça va te coûter une fortune. Ensuite, explique un peu en détail comment tu procèdes.


----------



## PDD (30 Août 2013)

Cela ne me coute rien car le disque n'est pas gravé. Les CD-R ne coutent pas grand chose en plus.
Ma procédure est celle de Toast, je dépose le fichier à copier dans le fenêtre de Toast et tout se fait automatiquement. J'en ai fait des ... comme cela avec mon super drive.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Cela ne me coute rien car le disque n'est pas gravé. Les CD-R ne coutent pas grand chose en plus.



Oui, mais es-tu certain qu'il soit encore "gravable" ? j'ai déjà eu le cas de CD/DVD "vierges" mais qui n'étaient plus gravables suite à un problème pendant une première gravure



PDD a dit:


> Ma procédure est celle de Toast, je dépose le fichier à copier dans le fenêtre de Toast et tout se fait automatiquement. J'en ai fait des ... comme cela avec mon super drive.



Il y a un problème, j'utilise Toast de longue date (et notamment, en exceptant la seule 9, toutes les autres versions de Toast de Roxio, de la 5 à la 11), dans tous les cas correspondant à ce que tu décris (gravure de données), Toast m'a toujours proposé la vérification du disque après la gravure.


----------



## PDD (31 Août 2013)

Oui bien d'accord avec toi, Toast propose toujours cela. Ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est le dernier commentaire trouvé sur Mac Way concernant ce graveur, malgré l'annonce de la compatibilité Mac, il ne peut pas graver avec un Mac mais seulement lire!!!

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27126/graveur-dvd-externe-usb-slim-samsung-noir-se-208dbtsbs.html
contrairement à ce que affirme SAMSUNG
http://www.samsung.com/fr/consumer/it/optical-disk/external-dvd-writer/SE-208AB/TSBS-features


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2013)

Le dernier commentaire est celui du gars qui n'a rien compris (il s'imaginait que le logiciel de gravure était fourni avec), mais deux commentaires plus haut, on a : 





> Complément ideal du macbook air.
> Plug & play sans souci, gravure rapide



Par ailleurs, j'ai le 218 (la version "ultra-slime", mais avec les mêmes caractéristiques), je peux t'assurer qu'il grave très bien.


----------



## PDD (31 Août 2013)

Merci Pascal, je pense bien y arriver alors mais il faut que je trouve le pilote pour Mac que je n'ai pas et je ne vois que des "upgrade" sur le site Samsung. Comment as tu eu ton pilote, sur le dvd fourni il n'y a que le pilote Win...
(Toast 8 ne convient semble t-il pas mais j'ai la version 11 au bureau que je pourrai essayer lundi)


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Merci Pascal, je pense bien y arriver alors mais il faut que je trouve le *pilote* pour Mac que je n'ai pas et je ne vois que des "upgrade" sur le site Samsung. Comment as tu eu ton pilote, sur le dvd fourni il n'y a que le pilote Win...
> (Toast 8 ne convient semble t-il pas mais j'ai la version 11 au bureau que je pourrai essayer lundi)



Le pilote c'est bon pour Windows s'il y a un dysfonctionnement dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques.

De plus dans la documentation officielle, il n'y a rien de particulier... http://www.tsstodd.com/WebManual/default/fr/Safety_Precautions.html

Pour finir, as-tu suivi le conseil de *Pascal 77* ? A savoir : de faire un test de gravure avec un CD-RW ? Parce que moi aussi, je pense que tes tests avec le même CD-R ont laissés des traces nuisibles.


----------



## PDD (31 Août 2013)

Non je prend chaque fois un nouveau CD-R bien sur... Dans Toast tout semble normal et la gravure dans les préférences est bien signalée "oui", mais je vois deux possibilités de gravure DAO (activé) et TAO (non activé), je ne sais pas ce que cela signifieLe problème est le même pour mon Rétina ou mon MB, lecture mais pas d'écriture (avec le même TOAST 8). L'utilitaire de disque du MBPR me signale que la gravure n'est pas gérée pour le lecteur-graveur Samsung.
Quel pilote utilisent ceux qui ont un graveur Samsung?
Amicalement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Quel pilote utilisent ceux qui ont un graveur Samsung?



Voilà comment est vu mon 218 :




TAO signifie "track at once" (gravure piste par piste), et DAO : "Disk at once" (tout le disque à la fois). le mode TAO ne sert en principe qu'à graver des CD audio en plusieurs fois, ou réaliser des "CD multi-sessions" (si le disque n'est pas plein, il ne grave pas de lead out tant que tu ne le demandes pas expressément).


----------



## PDD (31 Août 2013)

Exactement la même chose que toi pour mon 208, conclusion il est en panne...
Informations matériel :

 Révision du programme interne:    TS01
  Interconnexion:    USB
  Gestion de la gravure:    Oui (prise en charge de lecteur générique)
  Chemin du profil:    Aucun
  Cache:    1024 Ko
  Lecture de DVD:    Oui
  CD gravables:    -R, -RW
  DVD gravables:    -R, -R DL, -RAM, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies d&#8217;écriture:    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Données:    Pour afficher les vitesses de gravure disponibles, insérez un disque et choisissez Fichier > Actualiser les informations


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2013)

Avant de conclure qu'il est en panne, je ferais quand même un test de gravure avec un CD-RW.

Qui te dit que ta série de CD-R n'est pas défectueuse ? Ca arrive aussi ce genre de problème.


----------



## PDD (1 Septembre 2013)

Ok mais j'ai essayé deux cd-r de marques différentes, de plus avec le super drive de mon Mac Book je n'ai aucun problème de gravure avec mes cd-r...


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Ok mais j'ai essayé deux cd-r de marques différentes, de plus avec le super drive de mon Mac Book je n'ai aucun problème de gravure avec mes cd-r...



Vu sous cet angle, il se pourrait bien que ton modèle soit en panne.


----------



## PDD (4 Septembre 2013)

Il repart pour être changé chez Pixmania...Pourvu que le suivant accepte de graver...


----------



## PDD (16 Septembre 2013)

Retour ce lundi d'un nouveau lecteur SE 208 Samsung, réception aussi d'une double prise usb pour l'alimenter et essais de gravure avec TOAST 8 sans plus de succès qu'avant! Par contre le soft de gravure interne du Macbook Pro Rétina a fonctionné (mais gravure en MP3 sans que je l'ai indiqué au départ). Donc en principe le Samsung SE 208 semble bien compatible Mac et mon problème est résolu.


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Retour ce lundi d'un nouveau lecteur SE 208 Samsung, réception aussi d'une double prise usb pour l'alimenter et essais de gravure avec *TOAST 8* sans plus de succès qu'avant! Par contre le soft de gravure interne du Macbook Pro Rétina a fonctionné (mais gravure en MP3 sans que je l'ai indiqué au départ). Donc en principe le Samsung SE 208 semble bien compatible Mac et mon problème est résolu.



Je me demande si ce n'est pas lui le fautif, car cette version se fait vieille, 2007, et il n'y a plus de support pour cette version sur le site officiel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Je me demande si ce n'est pas lui le fautif, car cette version se fait vieille, 2007, et il n'y a plus de support pour cette version sur le site officiel.



J'emploie indifféremment Toast 8, 10 ou 11 (et même 6 et 7 sur mes vieux Mac sous Tiger)  sans noter la moindre différence dans les résultats obtenus.


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas de version Toast 8 pour tester sous Lion ou Mountain Lion, d'où mon interrogation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de version Toast 8 pour tester sous Lion ou Mountain Lion, d'où mon interrogation.



C'est vrai que je suis resté sous Snow Leo !


----------



## PDD (16 Septembre 2013)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé la raison de mon problème, habitué à Toast 8 avec mon ancien MBP et son superdrive sous SL , je copiais sans aucune difficulté mes cd musicaux et mes dvd pour faire des sauvegardes personnelles. J'ai essayé de copier avec le Samsung externe un cd musical mais ni TOAST ni le soft du Mac n'accepte pas (pourquoi?) de copier les cd de musique si le Mac est avec OSX 10.8.4 (sauf si on les a transformés en MP3 semble t'il). 

Donc en résumé Toast 8 ne semble pas fonctionner sous ML pour recopier des cd musicaux (les photos sont copiées sans problème)), le soft du Mac fait des copies de photos, documents... sur cd sauf pour les cd de musique "en format normal".


----------



## PDD (16 Septembre 2013)

Encore une heure de recherche (vu mon manque de connaissance) et finalement Itunes et le soft du Mac peuvent copier un cd musical commercial. Dans Itunes il faut importer le cd, puis créer une nouvelle liste de lecture, puis on peut le graver en sélectionnant soit format normal soit MP3 et en cochant cd musical... Problème résolu. Merci de vos aides et conseils.


----------



## PDD (17 Septembre 2013)

Merci de m'aider mais dans "outils de la discussion" je ne trouve pas "résolu"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Merci de m'aider mais dans "outils de la discussion" je ne trouve pas "résolu"...



Et pour cause, il a disparu dans les tréfonds de vBulletin, et je crains que nous ne le voyons pas réapparaitre avant la mise sur le marché du beaujo MacGé nouveau !


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2013)

Pour l'avoir fait il y a quelques minutes, il faut...

- clic sur Editer
- clic sur Aller en mode avancé

...et là on voit les possibilités de Intitulé.


----------



## PDD (17 Septembre 2013)

je teste...pas trouvé...


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2013)

A priori, il y a un temps prédéterminé entre le moment *ou on peut encore éditer* son propre message et la bascule ou apparait l'option en bas des *Outils de discussion*...






...c'est ce que j'ai pu constater. D'où mon erreur de newbie sur ce sujet.


----------

